# 573 visa delayed and course deferred



## Nagraju (Nov 13, 2014)

Hello all

I am in critical position please give me reply or all advises and answers are acceptable 

Applied visa on: 22/10/2014 with my Dependent 
medicals done before lodge visa

I took ELICOS and main course. Elicos last date 10/11/2014 but unfortunately I did not get visa till now. university differed ELICOS and Main course. Giving new ELICOS COE with start date March 2015 and Main course COE start date with July 2015. So If I Continue my Visa application with New COE's. 

When can I expect my Visa?? Will High commission keep my file hold?
if they keep hold when will reopen my file issue my visa??

Maximum How long before course start date High commission will give visa?

Please any one give me suggestions and answers all to be accepted?


----------



## dolarinde (Nov 13, 2014)

I having the same challenge. My ELICOS class started 17-11-2014 and the main course Feb. 2015. I think I have to defer the admission as you did.


----------



## Nagraju (Nov 13, 2014)

hello all

I applied on 27th october till now I did not get any mail. How may I contact my Case officer? I think my file is not allocated to anyone. When they will allocate my file and how I will know about my case officer details?????

Please reply me...


----------



## dolarinde (Nov 13, 2014)

Nagraju, I submitted my application on the 29th October, 2014. I received a private call the following day from a lady in Pretoria, South Africa (Australia do not have a visa application center in Nigeria) but the communication network was bad. I want to believe the lady, which I don't know her name is my case officer. I don't know how to get across to her, all the emails I sent to an address on the Australia High Commission in South African are yet to be responded to. Please, anybody with information on how to get in touch with case officers should provide us with the information. Thanks.


----------



## Nagraju (Nov 13, 2014)

Hi all

Please give me reply anyone

My file is allocated to case officer and they mailed me and asked me deferred COE of my course. I submitted on same day when I received mail from them. But till now no response??
My New COE showing course starts in March so will they keep my file on hold??? 
how long to grant visa after allocation of visa officer 

If any one knows please give me reply


----------

